# shop aprons



## endacoz (Jan 4, 2015)

I asked for Christmas for a WoodTurning apron with my name or my business name: Cook Crafted Workshop. 

For Christmas I received a carpenter's apron with 15 plus pockets and few hammer loops. Not what I was looking for at all as I already have a few carpenter's aprons. 

I'd love to see others aprons, anyone sew one before?  I'd be interested in making one if i find a good pattern.

What features are good on a turning apron?


----------



## Silverado (Jan 4, 2015)

Check Timberbits. they have a nice Turners Smock for $25.00


----------



## Fish30114 (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a couple of the smocks from Timberbits--I don't care for them at all--plus they run small in size--I am normally a 1-X but I ordered 2X just for some additional room in them, and I can barely put them on. I much prefer the one from Easy Wood that they carry at Woodcraft, but it (like most you find) is abusively priced at 59.99.

I've got a leather shop apron from McMaster Carr and it is very simple straightforward and of good quality for a reasonable price, worth looking at.


----------



## navycop (Jan 4, 2015)

I just got a regular "cooking" apron from Michael's. Had it for a couple yrs. I wear it backwards to keep the sawdust out of the pockets...


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear an old scrub top or a hoodie. In the colder weather I go for the hoodie. It has long sleeves and I have to roll them up a little bit but the front zipper zips up just under the chin to keep wood out. It's warmer too, but in the Summer I wear an old scrub top over my clothes. I like the looks of turning smocks that I have seen but they never have a 3X and the price is a bit high.... Fay


----------



## designer (Jan 4, 2015)

I made a denim apron years ago.  I did not really have a pattern other than another apron.  I just marked it off and cut it over sized from the marks and sewed it together.  For a few months I added a couple of pockets with flaps to keep the saw dust out and a few without the flaps.  I used it for years until it got lost in a move.


----------



## Mortalis (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear a flannel lined work shirt (I think I bought them at Wal-mart) that has breast pockets with flaps and hand pockets that face away from the action. My wife bought me a new flannel shirt for Christmas, it doesnt have the hand pockets and I miss them.
I'm just not too keen on an apron that could get caught. I'm not too keen on the sleeves of my shirts either but I keep them buttoned and close to my person that way.


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 4, 2015)

In a previous post someone suggested a light windbreaker. I bought a nylon unlined extra long windbreaker for $7 at a local thrift store. If I had waited until Tuesday (Senior discount day) I could have had it for half price. It is fairly long. I cut off the hood and cut the sleeves to halfway between the wrist and elbow. It zips to the throat. Chips fall off easily. It was cheap and works really well.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 4, 2015)

Great woodturning smocks from UK with embroidery as an option here: Woodturning Smocks


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 4, 2015)

At the Salvation Army or Goodwill thrift stores, I can buy extra large long sleeve dress shirts for a $1 or $2.  They stay in the shop until they are "disasters with wood duct, glue drips and smears, and just plain filthy.  I can button them up to the collar button keeping everything off of my clothes.   The pockets get full of chips, but I dump them as needed.  They do double duty as shop rags, if I get glue on my hand I just wipe it on my shirt, if I am using dye, they sometimes get splattered with dye.  If I am painting, same thing.  

For $2, I can trash them, but if I get one that I consider perfect, I do take better care and might wash it a few times.   There is nothing like putting on some high dollar shirt like a Brooks Brothers dress shirt to work in the shop.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 5, 2015)

I use a leather welders apron from Harbor Freight...It was really cheap especially on sale w/discount coupon...  Nice heavy apron that gives me a little extra protections from from flying chips/etc. during turning over my turners smock. I've had heart bipass surgery and prefer the little extra protection on my chest...can't beat the price and durability since my leather apron is extra heavy! Check each apron out before purchasing as some are heavier/lighter than others for the same price!  Safe turning to all!


----------



## mark james (Jan 5, 2015)

I prefer (Need) a full arm covering due to allergies...

And I waited and bought this when it was on sale for about 50% off...$35.00.  It is a bit much, but with my allergies I have gotten used to it and find it very nice!

I wash it after every heavy turning session...  It will be well broken in!  It is nice!

Size Large Robert Sorby #9011L Woodturners Smock - Lathe Turning Tools - Amazon.com


----------



## Fish30114 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mark, that smock you posted a link to is nice, but it is an example of the problem with 'production' smocks, it is just too damn expensive. It seems like to me if someone was skilled at producing soft goods, they could produce a smock with the basic features we all seem to want, i.e. material that sheds chips etc., pockets on the back side, zipper to top of collar and so forth. for a reasonable price, say under $30 If I knew more about producing soft goods, I would think this was a good target market.


----------



## shastastan (Jan 6, 2015)

I have 3 aprons.  One was made by my wife out canvas and I have messed it up pretty good with paint and stains.  some stuff sticks to it since the finish is not smooth.  I bought a commercial apron but it has wood or some thing sewn in some of the pocket tops.  It has suspenders so it's easy to put on.  I don't like the heavy weight of it with all the pockets.  I bought a short apron from Rockler and it's not long enough for turning.  My wife is supposed to shorten the sleeves on an old heavy denim shirt, but who knows when that will happen?

I'm going to check out Tidbits to see what theirs are like.  I have seen some that look like plastic.  They look baggy and I'm wondering about air circulation--could get pretty hot inside?


----------



## shastastan (Jan 6, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> Mark, that smock you posted a link to is nice, but it is an example of the problem with 'production' smocks, it is just too damn expensive. It seems like to me if someone was skilled at producing soft goods, they could produce a smock with the basic features we all seem to want, i.e. material that sheds chips etc., pockets on the back side, zipper to top of collar and so forth. for a reasonable price, say under $30 If I knew more about producing soft goods, I would think this was a good target market.



I was just wondering the same thing as I wrote my post.  I don't even care if there's a zipper and would be okay with buttons.


----------



## glenspens (Jan 6, 2015)

Apron


----------



## Fish30114 (Jan 6, 2015)

Stan, I hear ya--this is the best value and selection of actual aprons I have run across McMaster-Carr The leather one's with no pockets are very protective and aren't that heavy. But they're still not a woodturners smock.

Oh yeah Stan, if you wear a 1X you will need a 2X from Timberbits, I have two that I only tried one on--otherwise brand new if I can interest you--no wait on shipping from OZ. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 6, 2015)

I purchased a nylon wind breaker from a local thrift shop 3 to 4 dollars.  It has no lining, the pockets zip shut, the sleeve ends have wide elstic so no loose sleeves to get caught.  It also has a hood so it will keep chips out of my hair (when I remember to use it)


----------



## shastastan (Jan 7, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> Stan, I hear ya--this is the best value and selection of actual aprons I have run across McMaster-Carr The leather one's with no pockets are very protective and aren't that heavy. But they're still not a woodturners smock.
> 
> Oh yeah Stan, if you wear a 1X you will need a 2X from Timberbits, I have two that I only tried one on--otherwise brand new if I can interest you--no wait on shipping from OZ. PM me if you're interested.



Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll just wait for my wife to shorten the sleeves on the denim shirt.  I understand that some turners want a zipped up smock, but I don't like tight things around my throat.  Yep, I don't wear ties anymore either.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 7, 2015)

I made 2 cooks aprons for my stepdad when he use to do a lot of BBQ- ing and such and after he passed and Mom passed I found those two aprons and the chef's hat that I made and packed them up and if I could recall which box they are in, I would get them out and use them in the Summer. In the mean time, an old scrub top and a hoodie works well for me and warmer too.    Oh yes,, I embroidered his name on one and on the other one I embroidered big red lips and Kiss the cook on it... Maybe I should have embroidered Kiss the turner..... LOL!  Fay


----------



## pfbarney (Jan 8, 2015)

I wear an AAW smock which is short sleeved.  To cover my arms, I picked up a pair of these:  Amazon.com : Suddora Multi Colored UV Arm Sleeves for Sport (Black) : General Sporting Equipment : Sports & Outdoors.  I like them because they keep the dust off my arms, keep my arms warm and are tight so they won't get caught up in my work.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jan 8, 2015)

I second Old Codger's comment.  Here's the HF welders apron
Split Leather Welding Apron
It is $11, it's leather and reversible.  When I use Micro Mesh I can wipe the turning dust off on the apron and not sandpaper a hole in it as happens with a cloth apron.  I actually use an apron I made from a large split hide back in 1986 and it would appear it will out last me.
WB


----------



## TonyL (Jan 8, 2015)

Bought the $60 one from EWT...i had a gift certificate, and ruined enough good polo shirts. Don't ask me why I don't change before turing..just lazy.

I can see paying 30 for it, but not 60. I did get 10% off though.


----------



## Signoreandrew (Jan 9, 2015)

Any art supply store sells aprons for the pottery wheel and that's what I use works great


----------



## tommy2tone (Jan 10, 2015)

Signoreandrew said:


> Any art supply store sells aprons for the pottery wheel and that's what I use works great


 Me too... Wasn't there some mention of aprons/smocks at the last MAPG? They were hanging on the wall in the demo room..


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 31, 2015)

A cheaper alternative on a zipper smock..  Wide range of sizes, eight colours, and embroidery is  available at added cost.

Zipper Smock comes in 7 colors | Aprons & Smocks.com


----------



## csr67 (Feb 2, 2015)

Being a total newbie, I wound up buying a "Dickies" brand khaki long sleeve work short from WallyMart for $15.  It seems to fit well and keeps all the schmuck off my other clothes.


----------



## shastastan (Feb 3, 2015)

csr67 said:


> Being a total newbie, I wound up buying a "Dickies" brand khaki long sleeve work short from WallyMart for $15.  It seems to fit well and keeps all the schmuck off my other clothes.



I read this thread from beginning to end and your idea is what I did also.  I had an old denim shirt that's too big for me so I asked my wife to  cut about a third off the sleeves and sew around the edges.  The shirt is very comfortable and long so I don't get anything on my other clothes.  I don't turn green stuff though.  

Stan


----------

